# Lens and a Vegas Target face.



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

DannyB said:


> Are there any pros that shoot the Vegas 3 spot face without a lens? I can see the X on the 5 spot without using a lens, and so far prefer to shoot it without one, but the X on a Vegas face without good light is gone.


You don't need to see the X to hit it. How do you think we hammer a piece of orange tape at 60 yards over and over with a fiber optic pin that covers it all up? If you don't like using a lens- don't.


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> You don't need to see the X to hit it. How do you think we hammer a piece of orange tape at 60 yards over and over with a fiber optic pin that covers it all up? If you don't like using a lens- don't.


This all depends on your style of shooting. You have to find what works best for you, I prefer to see the X currently ... but I am moving to a true spot scope ... so no pins for meh


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

im going truespot also!!! i played with those dam bows at vegas for like 30 mins straight on a target to see what power and size i think ill like. but like said its a preferance and if you dont need one then dont use one, OR try a 2x to start and see if that helps, maybe it will and maybe not, its ALOT of trial to see what you trully like


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Jared Les said:


> You don't need to see the X to hit it. How do you think we hammer a piece of orange tape at 60 yards over and over with a fiber optic pin that covers it all up? If you don't like using a lens- don't.


I think that misses the point. I can see the orange tape prior to putting my pin on it. On a 5 spot I can see the X. On a Vegas face, I can't see the X. I can only shoot for the middle of the yellow. Not as comforting as being able to locate a spot on the target. Guess I'll have to experiment a little more on different lens strength.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

DannyB said:


> I think that misses the point. I can see the orange tape prior to putting my pin on it. On a 5 spot I can see the X. On a Vegas face, I can't see the X. I can only shoot for the middle of the yellow. Not as comforting as being able to locate a spot on the target. Guess I'll have to experiment a little more on different lens strength.


If being able to see the x is your goal, a lens is a good idea. Otherwise just aim for the middle of the yellow.


----------



## SD-Archer (Jan 19, 2010)

Lenses...it's like a chemistry experiment. It really comes down to what YOU really want. I personally use a 6 power with a clarifier peep and the length of my sight is set pretty much in the middle of the extension bar. Works well for me now because 20 yard X's are not the only thing I am shooting. If you intend on just shooting X's at 20, you can try a similar set-up and just push the bar out farther. 
If you are a shooter that prefers to be able to see the pin instead of the target, then you can use a verifier peep lens. Your choice. Like I said, kinda like a chemistry experiment. You just need to decide what it is you want to create.  
Just my opinion but I hope it helps


----------

